# Wolf Creek ski area development!!!



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

That sucks! :x Thanks for the info!


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

Just found out that they had an overwhelming response down there, unlike anything the local forest service office has ever dealt with. Thus far, they have over 500 comments, and still counting. with most of them being negative. By comparison the orginal land exchange that enabled this proposed development had about 10 comments. This will definately have a large impact on the shape of the EIS. Thanks to all who took a few moments to comment.


----------

